# Quick update



## plantfit (22 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

Well I've had my Trice Q 26 now for just over a fortnight and so far managed between 8 and 10 miles per night after work, It's brilliant,great fun and all the other good names I can't think of to call it right now, I'm covering my 10 miles in about 50 minutes now so going pretty well and there's room for improvement on those times even out here in the flat lands of lincolnshire,sorry if I've bored anyone but I just wanted to share my excitement at owning and riding the Trice

cheers

Roger


----------



## sunnyjim (22 Sep 2009)

Bored? - talking about triking? Not a bit of it!
I wonder if anyone's plotting the growth of trikers ? Even over the last two years since I took voluntary recumbency the increase seems noticeable.


----------



## 45cotterless (23 Sep 2009)

It's not the growth of trikers that needs plotting. There seems to be a correlation;
Trike rider= beard + beer belly + sandals !


----------



## Wildduck (23 Sep 2009)

That's where I've been going wrong....


----------



## byegad (23 Sep 2009)

45cotterless said:


> It's not the growth of trikers that needs plotting. There seems to be a correlation;
> Trike rider= beard + beer belly + sandals !



Guilty Milord!


----------



## sunnyjim (24 Sep 2009)

Sandals ? Hmmm. Must try them sometime.

I've had the BB&B for about 20 years, so it probably wasn't the trike that caused them. 
Now I think about it, I did have a trike when I was about 4 (red with a blue bin)-maybe that explains a curious lifelong urge to grow beards and drink beer.


----------



## byegad (24 Sep 2009)

Ah! At last an insight into my life's compunctions!


----------



## plantfit (13 Oct 2009)

Up to 12 mile a night/evening, managing it in 1 hour, clockwise route one night anti clock the next, not lost any weight at all but I guess my fitness levels are improving because my recovery time is getting less and I'm beginning to feel better for it too. The Trice Q 26 is performing really well and it's sooo comfortable, the mesh seat is now well bedded in and fit me like a glove. 
I try to climb the hill onto the A607 from where I live at least once a week, at first I was stopping for a breather every 50 mtrs but now I only have to stop to get my breath back once on the hill, worth it though when I come down Harmston hill at 35 plus MPH

Cheers

Roger


----------



## 45cotterless (13 Oct 2009)

Yo, wait until you pass 50mph. You'll find the beer belly gives you added downhill speed. The beard is aerodynamic and the sandals let the air flow!!!


----------



## marc-triker (13 Oct 2009)

I agree with the belly makes you faster downhill but it slows my climbing. sandals are not for me not till I get old n grey like N-ick lol


----------



## byegad (13 Oct 2009)

Is that an ageist remark?

Towing two big dogs is also going to slow you up hill.


----------



## sunnyjim (14 Oct 2009)

byegad said:


> Is that an ageist remark?
> 
> Towing two big dogs is also going to slow you up hill.



Couldn't you harness them to the front ?

Mush Mush


----------



## byegad (14 Oct 2009)

That would work! Even better leave them at home and enjoy your ride without worrying about signals being seen instead!

Sorry Marc!


----------



## trickletreat (14 Oct 2009)

Is the big belly a chicken and egg thing with trikes, I hope not as I haven't got a belly but have just bought a trike!


----------



## byegad (14 Oct 2009)

trickletreat said:


> Is the big belly a chicken and egg thing with trikes, I hope not as I haven't got a belly but have just bought a trike!



Sorry you'll need to pass the trike on to someone else.

(ME! ME!)


It is compulsory to have at least a 38" waist before you are allowed to ride a trike.


----------



## trickletreat (14 Oct 2009)

No you can't have it, I will pop into the LBS and buy one....Local Belly Shop,, or Pub!


----------

